# most powerful handgun



## bigdawg42 (Jun 26, 2011)

what would you say the most powerful handgun on the market is?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2011)

The T/C Encore is available in a lot of rifle calibers, up to stuff like the 45/70.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2011)

Had an SSP-91 in 30-06 for several years and took quite a few deer with it. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## TJay (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think it's the most powerful but the 475 Linebaugh is certainly impressive.


----------



## Big OHIO (Jun 26, 2011)

500 s&w or the BFR in 45-70 in production wheel guns, but as noted before t/c can be had in many rifle calibers,


----------



## pnome (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Migraman (Jun 26, 2011)

What caliber is that?


----------



## pnome (Jun 26, 2011)

.50 bmg


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 26, 2011)

pnome said:


> .50 bmg



Now that might be a handful.  Practical no but fun .......yes


----------



## Migraman (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds painful..


----------



## hrcarver (Jun 28, 2011)

The 460 aint bad, bigger mess than a 500 s&w but not sure of the numbers.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I prefer 454 casull.


----------



## wrestler (Jul 2, 2011)

commere squirell 
bang!!!
where'd he go?????


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 6, 2011)

For in-production, non-tank killing, and non-rifle caliber, I'd go .500 S&W, .460 XVR, then .454 Casull.  I have a .454 Casull, my second one (wish I'd never sold the first) and it's fantastic out to about 30 yards with open sights, out to 50 off of sand bags with open sights.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh: those shots were taken with BVAC .45 LC Bear loads, not .454 Casull loads. I was having trouble last fall finding the loads I wanted, so I opted for the .45 LC rounds, since they were easier to get (and about 1/3 cheaper.)


----------



## ASH556 (Jul 7, 2011)

Migraman said:


> Sounds painful..



Off topic (sorry) but are you just buddies with that bobcat in your avatar, or is he in a trap, or is that a mount?

Cool pic either way.


----------



## tim scott (Aug 12, 2011)

for a regular production gun, in a factory caliber. it would be the competitor single shot pistol in .458 winchester mag.
tim


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 15, 2011)

500 s&w


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 15, 2011)

pnome said:


> .50 bmg



MOG - Mother of God that would KIKI POOH!!!


----------



## ben300win (Sep 1, 2011)

That 500 S&W is not as bad as you think. Really because of the weight of it, it is quite tame. No I have a S&W 329pd in 44 mag that is as much of a kick as the 500 as it is only 26 oz unloaded. Has a titanium cylinder and scandium alloy frame with a stainless barrel liner. Very lightweight without the ammo. Nearly doubles the weight with 6 shells in it. Other than the 50BMG pistol I would say that a savage striker in 300wsm might push the envelope of most powerful.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 1, 2011)

According to Dirty Harry, it's (was) the 44 magnum. It'll blow your head clean off. The question you have to ask yourself is, do I feel lucky. Well, do ya punk? 

I think Harry would be carrying the .50BMG these days.


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Sep 3, 2011)

Probably the Hi-Point 9mm.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 3, 2011)

Here you go. 600 Nitro Express, Muzzle energy: 7591 ft/lbs.
Check out the link. http://www.tonyrogers.com/weapons/pfeifer-zeliska.htm


----------



## bigun31768 (Sep 26, 2011)

that 600 is just..... who would even want something like that??? i bet they don't sell many..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Here you go. 600 Nitro Express, Muzzle energy: 7591 ft/lbs.
> Check out the link. http://www.tonyrogers.com/weapons/pfeifer-zeliska.htm



Good goobley moobley, that is ridiculous. You need a small island to rest it on.



bigun31768 said:


> that 600 is just..... who would even want something like that??? i bet they don't sell many..



Can be yours for $21,000.00 and shells at $40 each.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> According to Dirty Harry, it's (was) the 44 magnum. It'll blow your head clean off. The question you have to ask yourself is, do I feel lucky. Well, do ya punk?
> 
> I think Harry would be carrying the .50BMG these days.


 
Harry used 44 special loads in his model 29, for control.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 27, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good goobley moobley, that is ridiculous. You need a small island to rest it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Can be yours for $21,000.00 and shells at $40 each.



I keep thinking it needs training wheels on it.


----------



## bigun31768 (Sep 27, 2011)

go to youtube and do a search for it.... that thing is ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 15, 2011)

*Pistol Power*

Weatherby  15" 308 (CFP308NR10)


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 15, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Here you go. 600 Nitro Express, Muzzle energy: 7591 ft/lbs.
> Check out the link. http://www.tonyrogers.com/weapons/pfeifer-zeliska.htm


 A "Judge" with a pistol grip,in disguise.


----------



## flingin1 (Oct 19, 2011)

magnum research makes a 45/70 5 shot. but from what ive heard the 460 is the baddest even better than the 500 mag


----------

